# GMC C4500 Ambulances



## firemedickyle (Dec 25, 2008)

My service I work for in the past 8 months has purchased two GMC C4500 Ambulances. They were purchased thru Osage Ambulance. We have experienced a wide range of problems with both. I'm curious to know if anybody else is experiencing problems with these models from GMC.  A list of the problems are below.  Any other problems anybody is having or heard of would be greatly appreciated. 

1. Air horn's have stopped working twice. The first time a wire had shorted out on the solenoid, which didn't allow the air tank to fill with air. It hasn't made it to the shop the let to diagnose the second problem.
2. Would lose power while idling at a call or driving down the road. The end result was a lose power wire to the main computer.
3. Air ride seats stopped working. An early guess on this problem would be a solenoid problem. Air lines running to the seats appear to be intact. 
4. Fuel filters needing to be changed, every other oil change. Not a problem just the manufacturer recommendat


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds like an issue with the ambulance manufacturer, not the chassis itself.


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds like body manufacturer stuff... concern #4 is pretty standard for that engine class.  We're looking into the C4500 chassis to get away from these POS 6.0 liter diesels Ford insists on putting in the E-450's. 


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Kendall (Dec 28, 2008)

Sounds like the manufacturer of the conversion messed up somewhere, not GMC. 

The only GM ambulances we have up here are gas models and they are BEASTS. They're nice. I can't comment on the diesel.


----------

